# ruffies in northeastern mn



## huntbeaverbay (Apr 11, 2006)

Ruffed Grouse are found all over in northeastern minnesota, but they tend to stick to young forests. aspen and dogwood are a very good bet, with some pines and evergreens sprinkled in to give the ruffs some protection from owls, coyotes, and hawks. they like buds and berries. although it would seem likely that you would look around water and rivers, they get enough water from the food they eat. check the crop for what there eating. they like gravel roads for pebbles to grind there food up. i road hunt sometimes and see them on the side of the road eating pebbles. I hunt around two harbors, cool town. there ar alot of backroads north along Superior to take for road hunting. its nice to get out and go into the woods a few hundred yards and then circle around. be sure to bring a compass or GPS into thick stuff, because i got lost in some aspens and birchs, but found out the road was near. if you coem up to a thicket that looks likely to hold a bird or two, zig-zag through it, the little buggers hold tight. rarely do they fly out of range, but then again your in thick cover, so your prbebly not gonna get a shot. its about 1 shot per 3,4 birds and 1 hit per 3,4 birds. i hope this helps people that are new to minnesota ruffed grouse hunting.


----------

